# How harsh are CAD 3's 2.8's?



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

I see old school CADs pop up time to time on ebay, they're low on the totem pole what with CAAD9's and 10's these days, but I still wonder how harsh they are compared to say, a Scattante [had one, the ride was horribly harsh]. Throw on some nice wheels, 25cm tires, a full carbon fork, and a carbon seatpost, would the ride quality go near a more modern CAAD?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

CAAD 5 introduced 1 1/8 threadless steerers and had very nice all carbon Time forks, Campy headsets. Sets a high standard for BB stiffness and ride not too bad (I've had worse). Since they're pretty cheap, I don't see the point of getting anything older. Got 25mm tires on mine as a commuter.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

in my experience, real harsh. wheels may make a difference. i really liked mine, super stiff. an excellent crit bike. but ya... if rough roads or very long rides are in your future, you might want to keep looking.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a 2.8 & it is vert little different ridewise than my CAAD 3, both being the same frame size. I think the wheels & tires are a more significant factor for ride. . Earlier frames in the 1980s had steel forks, unlike 1990s & later, wiith aluminum & carbon.


----------



## alanw2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 2.8 series from 1994 (alu forks) and it is a real bone shaker. It transmits every ripple of the road surface to the bars, pedals and saddle, so only gets used for short commutes now. My System Six (which is not renowned for comfort), even with deep dish wheels, is much, much smoother than the 2.8.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

get the one with headshok =)


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

My 2.8 has a Time carbon fork which evidently is softer than the aluminum. I still use it with Zipp 404 tubulars, after having 30mm rim Rolf Comp clinchers, & 30mm Velocity tubulars before. None of wheelsets have been boneshakers. Handlebars are lightweight aluminum, which also helps. .


----------

